# Marburg City Downhill/Contest



## hallotv (19. August 2005)

Moin,
good news für freerider und dh-racer: Ein ernsthafter Sponsor hat angefragt, ob man in der Weltstadt Marburg an der Lahn nicht einen city-downhill oder ein race "Schloß down zur Lahn" veranstalten könnte.Zeitpunkt wäre vermutlich das Frühjahr 2006, season opener.
Um weitere Sponsoren informieren zu können wäre es gut, etwas feedback von potentiellen Verdächtigen zu haben!
Daher:-wer wäre interessiert?
         -was ist gefragt, race oder contest?

Mailt mir an [email protected], nächste Woche sind die ersten Gespräche,   auf der Eurobike geht`s um weitere Sponsoren.
Es gibt die Chance, sich einzubringen, mit Ideen oder evtl. sogar build`n ride!

ride on!!!


----------



## CheapTrick (19. August 2005)

Hey, das hört sich echt gut an  
Könnte witzig werden    
Also ich würde mitmachen, ist ja quasi meine hausstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (19. August 2005)

Von Spiegelslust runter ist doch eigentlich lustiger, vielleicht dann auf der anderen Seite zum Schloss hoch und Siegerehrung auf der Schlossparkbühne.


----------



## CheapTrick (19. August 2005)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Von Spiegelslust runter ist doch eigentlich lustiger, vielleicht dann auf der anderen Seite zum Schloss hoch und Siegerehrung auf der Schlossparkbühne.



Wie zum Schloss HOCH??
Ich bin ja schon fertig wenn ich den Weg laufen muss 
Stimmt schon, die Spiegelslustabfahrt ist schön, aber mitten durch die Oberstadt hätte schon was


----------



## trailblaster (19. August 2005)

korrekt, genau an sowas hatte
ich auch schon mal gedacht
also ich wäre gerne dabei! 
ich wäre für nen race!


----------



## hallotv (19. August 2005)

Hi,
zweiter Anlauf, der erste ist abgestürzt.
Also, Spiegelslust WÄRE gut, krieg ich aber nicht genehmigt(oder nur auf Wegen, gähn!), vielleicht, wenn das erste Event ein Erfolg wird.Der potentielle Sponsor hatte auch nach einem dh-race in den Lahnbergen gefragt. Aber city ist angesagt, kann geil werden, und warum nicht? Am Dienstag habe ich ein date mit dem Sportamt  , die müssen es halt genehmigen. Bei viel lokaler und bundesweiter Resonanz wird es einfacher, - die Jugend fördern, sich als moderne Stadt präsentieren, DIE Werbung für alle Sponsoren, bla bla-.
Vorschläge und Ideen willkommen, Streckenvorschläge auch, vielleicht kann man ja mal ein brainstorming machen.


----------



## trailblaster (19. August 2005)

Ich werde auch als Händler bei der Eurobike sein, vielleicht kann man sich ja da mal treffen!? Ich wäre für zwei Races, eins für Pros und eins für Fun Starter! Ciao tb


----------



## hallotv (19. August 2005)

Hi tb,
so ein Zufall, ich auch(Fachbesucher auf Eurobike).Treffen geht sicher, die Überlegung mit den 2 Klassen hatte ich auch schon, wenn es denn ein Rennen werden sollte. Und wenn Pros teilnehmen werden, denn ich weiß z.B. nicht, ob die Kohle für Antrittsgelder reichen wird.Was es an Preisen geben wird, hängt ja auch von den Sponsoren ab. Ich werde auf jeden Fall Guido T. und Oli G. ansprechen. Wenn der Zeitpunkt passt und die großen Nummern eh`in Europa sind, für`s  Bikefestival oder so, dürfen sie gerne kommen...Ich halte es aber für gut, so etwas auch mal für Normalbiker/spinner zu machen.
Lieber viel Spaß mit Lokals,und die stunts vielleicht nicht soo unmachbar, oder wie im Park mit chickenway.


----------



## trailblaster (20. August 2005)

Jo, ich finde auch, dass man erstmal sowas für Normalos durchführen kann. Wenn die Pros kommen wollen, dann dürfen sie natürlich! ;-) Gerade der Guido fährt ja für nen deutschen Hersteller und das müsste doch für die von eigenem Interesse sein, wenn der da fährt. Ein Treffen auf der Eurobike sollten wir vielleicht dann per Mail abklären! Ciao tb


----------



## Timo R. (20. August 2005)

Eine wirklich sehr gute Sache mit dem Race!Hoffe Ihr bekommt alles genehmigt, wir kommen sehr gerne!Und dass man es für "Normalos" macht ist auch ne feine Sache!
Gruß-Timo


----------



## perponche (20. August 2005)

Schloss - Weidenhäuser Brücke: das macht schlappe ca 100 m Höhenunterschied, "Downhill" ist dafür ein großes Wort, oder? Allenfalls man nagelt die Bickeltreppe runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (20. August 2005)

Naja, wenn noch ein paar Slopestyle Stücke drin sind, sollte das schon lustig werden. Interessant wäre es natürlich, wenn man hoch und runter müsste. Eine Idee wäre natürlich auch ein Staffelrennen mit XC und FR Biker, einer muss hoch und einer runter, vielleicht ja auch mehrfach oder so!

ciao tb


----------



## MoMo 71 (20. August 2005)

Ich kenne zwar Marburg als Stadt, doch die örtlichen Begebenheiten kenne ich nicht, aber an einem Stadt DH-RAce hätte auch ich Interesse und ich denke das mir ein paar Wuppertaler folgen würden.


----------



## trailblaster (20. August 2005)

Ich kenne mich leider in Marburg auch nicht so gut aus, aber ich weiss, dass es da ein paar nette schmale Gassen mit ordentlich Treppen gibt!   

Ciao tb


----------



## perponche (20. August 2005)

o.k., Brainstorming (Race für Normalos): 
Start Schloss, Rampe runter >Markt >Barfüßerstr. >Schwanallee >Lahnbrücke >Radweg >Bortshausen >500m vor Ende Radweg Ri Ebsdorf kleine Schikane: li Straßengraben queren in den Wald (Zusatzpunkte wer hier nicht absteigt) >Frauenberg >Lahnberge via Feuchtbiotop-Lichteküppel >down >Weidenhäuser Brücke >und via Reitgasse - Markt - Schloss wieder hoch.
(über den Daumen geschätzt 35 km / 500 m Dénivellement)


----------



## hallotv (20. August 2005)

Tja,da wären wir schon beim cc race. Ich denke eher an etwas kurzes, spektakuläres, aber eben , zumindest auch, für normalos. Was es dann wird, bzw was für gute Vorschläge noch kommen, wird sich zeigen. Aber wer einen Freerider oder dh-klopper fährt, tut das kaum 35 km!
Ich denke auch, daß Typen wie Guido oder Oli Großmann evtl. ein Interesse haben könnten, ebenso Nicolai&Co. 
Starten könnte man ja durchaus oberhalb des Schlosses, man sollte aber auch sehen, was noch mit Shuttle zu machen ist. Bis zum Gespräch it dem Sportamt schaue ich mich mal um, was denk was hergibt, aber was man noch sinnvoll umsetzen kann.
Wie wäre es denn mit einem realen Meeting, ersten Streckenauswahl vor Ort?


----------



## Derrick (22. August 2005)

Wenn du dich mit dem sportamt triffst, versuch nicht ne Biker-Fachsprache zu verwenden sondern dich so auszudrücken, dass es auch jeder normale Mensch versteht. Aber ansonsten Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrenz (24. August 2005)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> o.k., Brainstorming (Race für Normalos):
> Straßengraben queren in den Wald (Zusatzpunkte wer hier nicht absteigt) >Frauenberg >Lahnberge via Feuchtbiotop-Lichteküppel >down >.


Boah, du heizt auf einer meiner Lieblingsstrecken rum   
Downhill durch die Stadt stell ich mir schon witzig vor, darf nur nicht regnen, bei unserem Pflaster kannste sonst die Fahrer von den mittelalterlichen Wänden kratzen  
In der Mountainbike (?) stand jetzt mal was von einem  Freeride-Contest in Nürnberg, war irgendwie von Red-Bull oder so'ner Plempe gesponsort, schau doch mal nach, sowas wäre doch in MR auch gut möglich Sprung von der Schloßmauer  
Viel Glück mit deinem Vorhaben
Beruf dich doch bei deinen Verhandlungen mal auf den Autofreien Sonntag in Kirchhain, das Konkurrenzdenken zu den NachbarStädten macht vielleicht den ein oder anderen Stadtoberen weich  
Grüße Schrenz


----------



## Derrick (26. August 2005)

Was du meinst ist der Red Bull District Ride


----------



## schrenz (27. August 2005)

Derrick schrieb:
			
		

> Was du meinst ist der Red Bull District Ride


Ja wird wohl so sein, ist mir nur mal so am Rande in Erinnerung geblieben, vor allem weil die in dem Artikel irgendwas von der Verbindung altehrwürdiger Stadt und modernem "Sportevent" faselten, da musste ich unwillkürlich an Marburg denken.  
hallotv: Lass mal hören wie deine Gespräche mit dem Sportamt verlaufen sind!
Ein CC-Rennen über den Frauenberg werdet ihr wahrscheinlich eh knicken können, ist alles Naturschutzgebiet dort oben.
Genauso   wie die ehemalige Kraftfahrausbildungsstrecke der Bundeswehr auf dem Tannenberg  , dort hätte man mit dem Bike einen mordsspaß (besonders bei Nässe!).
Also, halte uns mal auf dem laufenden.


----------



## perponche (27. August 2005)

Nur so eine Idee: warum nicht mit der Bikerszene in der Partnerstadt Poitier Verbindung suchen und mit Beteligung von ein paar MTB-Freaks aus dem Nachbarland einen old-europe-Akzent setzen? Könnte die Akzeptanz bei Behörden erhöhen, wer will schon gegen so was sein...
WIE sowas anleiern? Über das franz. Forum www.velovert.com, könnte ich mal dort zur Diskussion stellen, ob Interesse besteht. Was meinscht? Das velovert-Forum ist jedenfalls seeehr frequentiert und lebendig.


----------



## Derrick (27. August 2005)

Bräuchte man nur jemanden der französisch kann. Ich jedenfalls nicht


----------



## schrenz (27. August 2005)

da kann ich auch nicht helfen  
Zumindest mit der Sprache haperts 

Aber der Gedanke ist gut! 

Von hallotv länger nichts mehr gehört, ist die Sache in den bürokratischen Mühlen aufgerieben worden?


----------



## trailblaster (27. August 2005)

Derrick schrieb:
			
		

> Bräuchte man nur jemanden der französisch kann. Ich jedenfalls nicht



@ derrick hehe das wissen wir ja

Ich denke, dass wenn das einer mit nem europäischen Austausch organisieren könnte, dann ist das sicherlich ein gutes Argument. Außerdem ist es natürlich wichtig, dass wir uns nicht als geistesgestörte Biker, sondern als Sportler präsentieren, deswegen ist ein Race wohl eher einem Slopestyle vorzuziehen. Das ganze darf ja auch ruhig ausbaufähig sein!

Ciao tb


----------



## perponche (27. August 2005)

Derrick schrieb:
			
		

> Bräuchte man nur jemanden der französisch kann. Ich jedenfalls nicht


Na sag ich doch, dass ich das tun kann, kein Problem mit der Sprache. Ist aber im Augenblick wohl etwas verfrüht finde ich, denn was bitte kann ich denn kommunizieren? Der Thread wäre nach einer kurzen Anfrage: "Wer wäre grundsätzlich interessiert?" Antwort: "Ich, ich, ich!!!" schon wieder gestorben. Imho. 
PS: was bedeutet eigentlich "lol"? Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige der das nicht weiss...


----------



## Fahrrad (27. August 2005)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> PS: was bedeutet eigentlich "lol"? Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige der das nicht weiss...


lol = laughing out loud


----------



## trailblaster (27. August 2005)

Schon vom Red Bull Road Rage auf Malibu gelesen? Ich finde das ja sinnvoll RRs auch mit Discs auszustatten! Ob sich Red Bull auch für Marburg erwärmen  könnte? Naja, dann würde wohl auch der Jedermanncharakter verloren gehen! ;-)

Ciao tb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (29. August 2005)

Also:
Das Sportamt ist grundsätzlich dabei, einen weiteren Sponsor gibt es auch. Die Institution, die es schließlich abnicken muß, ist das Ordnungsamt. Mit denen werde ich aber vor der Eurobike nicht mehr ins Gespräch kommen, das wird mir zu eng. Die Anregung eines internationalen Städtekontaktes ist nicht schlecht, wer lehnt so etwas schon gerne ab? Der limitierende Faktor wird die Teilnehmerzahl sein, die Strecke für einen ganzen Tag zu sperren ist ilusorisch. Ein ganzer halber Tag wird vermutlich zur Verfügung stehen. 50 Teilnehmer sind dann mit Training und Läufen schon reichlich.
Mehr nach der Eurobike.


----------



## perponche (30. August 2005)

@ Partnerstadt Poitier
Ich sehe gerade: ganz schön sportlich unsere französischen Nachbarn, das Internet weist für die Gegend 104 MTB-Verleihs aus:
http://www.tourisme-vienne.com/isearch2/index.php
aiaiaiiiii da ist ja unser schönes hessisches Mittelgebirge Enwicklungsland...
(VTT = vélo touterrain= MTB)


----------



## trailblaster (30. August 2005)

Die Franzosen können sich halt keine eigenen Bikes leisten!   
Was brauche ich nen Verleih!?   

Ciao tb


----------



## p4uL (14. September 2005)

Steige grade in deisen Fred ein und finde die Idee mit so nem Rennen in MR saugeil     Mit Pros wärs halt was besonderes...

Wer ist den eigentlich der Sponsor, oder darf hier keine Werbung gemacht werden?

Ich werds mir auf jeden Fall anschauen und kenne auch einige die sich das auch nicht entgehen lassen würden. Fahren würde ich die Strecke auch gern mal. Hätte aber weder skills noch erfahrung mitzubringen. Ist sowas den grundsätzlich möglich, dass auch n00bs mal kurz die Strecke testen können?

Fange jetzt grade erst an mit bischen mehr MTBing. Hat jemand noch gute Tips für gute Strecken in und um MR (vorallem nähe Kätzerbach)?

Grüße


----------



## p4uL (22. September 2005)

hey, nix mehr mit updates zum contest... ?

Fänds schade, wenn das Ordnungsamt die Sache abbläst...

Bitte mal bescheid sagen, wenn sich was neues tut. Danke

Grüße


----------



## trailblaster (22. September 2005)

Jo, ich hoffe auch, dass es mal neue updates gibt!
Da kommt sicherlich noch etwas, die Ämter unterbieten 
sich ja immer in ihrer Schnelligkeit!


----------



## schrenz (24. September 2005)

Schließe mich an, 
wie sieht´s denn aktuell aus?
Wär schade, wenn die Sache im Sande verläuft.


----------



## p4uL (15. Oktober 2005)

hmmm, das wird wohl nix mehr....

Schade


----------



## trailblaster (11. November 2005)

Die Sache ist nicht tot und wird wahrscheinlich im Rahmen eines Stadtfestes möglich werden. Jetzt muss natürlich eine Strecke ausgearbeitet werden, die aber auch dann noch abgesegnet werden muss. Also wir hoffen das Beste!
Einzelheiten brauchen wir noch nicht zu diskutieren, da der Event als solches erstmal feststehen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (11. November 2005)

Wird's was Vernünftiges, wird FRONTLINE Magazine auf jeden Fall darüber berichten.

/PF


----------



## theworldburns (11. November 2005)

ich wär als helfer und fahrer 100% dabei 

die treppen sind teilweise wirklich ziemlich heiss, oh ich könnt mir da schon ne geile strecke vorstellen hrhrhr...


----------



## perponche (15. Januar 2006)

http://www.imba.com/resources/trail_building/trail_solutions.html


----------



## KingSize (15. Februar 2006)

wat is denn nu? will au mit faaahn! vieleicht noch hinten rum zur e-kirche runter und den purschen  in den garten spucken


----------



## theworldburns (15. Februar 2006)

wo kommst du denn her, dass du da mitfahren willst?


----------



## KingSize (16. Februar 2006)

theworldburns schrieb:
			
		

> wo kommst du denn her, dass du da mitfahren willst?



 na aus mr natürlich. sonst könnt ich doch nicht in des purschen garten spucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (17. Februar 2006)

ach was weiß ich... so und du hast wirklich kein rad oder das steht nur so da?


----------



## KingSize (18. Februar 2006)

theworldburns schrieb:
			
		

> so und du hast wirklich kein rad oder das steht nur so da?



na ja es liegt halt gerade alles in teilen rum und will wieder aufgebaut werden. leider habe ich da noch andere baustellen um die ich mich auch kümmern muß. den compi zb. brauch ich halt nötiger. deshalb gibbets da gerade tatsächlich gar keines. noch nicht mal ne stadtkrücke denn die will neue pellen aufgezogen bekommen. wenn das alles mal geschaft ist habe ich auch wieder räder... dekadentes allmountainfully, hardtail und starrbike (die stadtkrücke) und vieleicht noch ein asphaltrennfully.
na, neugier befriedigt? 

was ist denn nun mit der orga für den besten und größten event in mr seit dem tod der holy elsbeth? fortschritte oder hat doch keiner mehr bock drauf mit den amtsleuten zu verhandeln?


----------



## theworldburns (18. Februar 2006)

ich melde mich freiwillig, dir das ding mal schnell aufzubauen, dann haben wir noch einen, der mitfahren kann  wie wärs? ich mach alles, einspeichen steuersatz reinkloppen, schaltung bremsen bla


----------



## KingSize (18. Februar 2006)

theworldburns schrieb:
			
		

> ich melde mich freiwillig, dir das ding mal schnell aufzubauen [..] ich mach alles [...]



 liest sich seltsam so gekürzt  

danke für das angebot, aber das mach ich dann schon lieber selbst. schätze nächste woche bin ich dann soweit. allerdings vollkommen außer form (seit november nix gemacht und viel gefeiert) und sowieso ein weichei. also mit die gaps am schoß runter schmeißen, oder so iss eher schlecht. wobei ich mich natürlich gern überzeugen lasse.
mal was abgemacht dann hier oder per mail.


----------



## theworldburns (18. Februar 2006)

jopp meld dich, wenn du soweit bist


----------



## VaK (15. November 2006)

Hallo

Nachfrage !

Ist alles im Sande verlaufen oder für die Zukunft noch was geplant ??  

Die Rittershäuser Downhiller würden Ihre Hilfe anbieten !!


----------



## trailblaster (15. November 2006)

ich glaube es ist im sande verlaufen
es sei den einer aus mr kümmert sich persönlich drum


----------



## theworldburns (16. November 2006)

ach lieber nicht, *gähn* is noch so früh


----------



## VaK (29. April 2008)

Heute zufällig wieder draufgestoßen.

Hat sich alles ereldigt oder hat da noch jemand Interesse ??

Ich bin der Meinung dass hier ein Super-Event verloren geht !!


----------



## volker200770 (29. April 2008)

Servus,sehr gute Idee mit dem MTB rennen in marburg hatte ich auch schon,wäre mit meinem club dabei.
www.mtb-club-marburg.de

lg
volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kil'Jaeden (29. April 2008)

find ich auch sehr gut,denn ich werde gewinnen ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Mai 2008)

Würde glatt anreisen.


----------



## volker200770 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Biker!
Mal ne frage,wäre denn ein MTB-MARATHON nicht sinnvoller denke mal so in Richtung 40 km,so wie bei den meisten rennen.
Und wie wäre es wenn welche sich treffen würden um genaueres zu planen,wäre doch schade wenn man das nicht packt...andere städte haben doch auch 1x im jahr rennen
mfg volker

Hallo Biker!

Ich möchte gerne in Biedenkopf ein MTB Treff veranstalten,ich werde von Sterzhausen fahren,man kann sich entweder in Biedenkopf treffen oder gemeinsam rüber fahren,iss noch offen.
Termin wäre SA oder Sonntag Nachmittag.
Wer daran teilnehmen möchte einfach bis Freitag ne mail schicken ob man mitfährt.
Also bis dann
volker


----------

